# Intp > entp



## rand (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi guys,

The last couple of month's have been bizzare, I can't recall or remember how i feel. But when I was labelled an INTP, it felt as if i was living inside my head. I've changed a lot in the past few months. I feel new again, starting all over and there is so much plans that I made being an INTP, that i need to chase. When I was an INTP i was constantly thinking, the thinking was deep and I was trying to make sence of everything.

Now I dont really care about the meaning, ENTP feel's like a blessing in comparison to INTP. I don't really value personality tests, as i believe experience shapes your personality.

But yeah, I feel so much better now. The 'I' to 'E' has changed everything. I'm wondering whats the difference between the I & E?

I thought I should share this with you guys & I hope every INTP gets a taste of this.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

rand said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The last couple of month's have been bizzare, I can't recall or remember how i feel. But when I was labelled an INTP, it felt as if i was living inside my head. I've changed a lot in the past few months. I feel new again, starting all over and there is so much plans that I made being an INTP, that i need to chase. When I was an INTP i was constantly thinking, the thinking was deep and I was trying to make sence of everything.
> 
> Now I dont really care about the meaning, ENTP feel's like a blessing in comparison to INTP. I don't really value personality tests, as i believe experience shapes your personality.


You may have been depressed which caused extensive introspection.
Then that's probably your type. You might have never been an INTP.
All the tests are flawed because they especially don't consider the reasonings for the choices.
With some bit of nature.



> But yeah, I feel so much better now. The 'I' to 'E' has changed everything. I'm wondering whats the difference between the I & E?


Introversion and Extroversion isn't "chosen." You may be near the middle, but you don't really "change." A more insecure extrovert can "appear" like a more confident or insecure introvert. Generally, Introverts prefer to have alone time or have less external stumli more often than extroverts while extroverts prefer to be around people or have more external stumli surrounding them more often than introverts. If there is anything about MBTI types that doesn't "change," it would be Introversion and Extroversion because of the physiological and personality correlations and differences in the evidences[1]. iNtuition vs. Sensing, Feeling vs. Thinking, and Perceiving vs. Judging are more complex to test objectively in my opinion. Also, not all Introverts are equally introverted and not all Extroverts are equally extroverted. If all people but 20 extroverts in the world died, how many introverts would there be?



> I thought I should share this with you guys & I hope every INTP gets a taste of this.


*Misconception: Introversion is a lack of self confidence and social skills.* There is no "best" overall type. MBTI isn't designed this way.

For example, I've gone to many gathers where I would converse for about half an hour to an hour regardless how well the conversation was going. I _had to_ get up and leave to a different, less crowded, and much quieter room. 15 minutes later, I would return and continue. I was recharging from the draining stumli in the room. Ever since I've learned about the MBTI, I've invested more time in introverted activities. My apparent lack of "normality"/extroversion isn't unhealthy as I was once told and later presumed. Now, I feel less pressured to act in such as ways if I don't feel comfortable with it. Honestly, I'm happier this way _and_ gained more confidence because of this.


----------



## Mason117 (May 5, 2010)

Well, I clicked on this expecting a good ol ENTP basking as the INTP > ENTP thing made me think you were saying INTPs are better than ENTPs. I feel lied to.


----------



## Ngg (Jul 22, 2010)

rand said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The last couple of month's have been bizzare, I can't recall or remember how i feel. But when I was labelled an INTP, it felt as if i was living inside my head. I've changed a lot in the past few months. I feel new again, starting all over and there is so much plans that I made being an INTP, that i need to chase. When I was an INTP i was constantly thinking, the thinking was deep and I was trying to make sence of everything.
> 
> ...


This has happened to me too. It's typical xNTP bipolarism, I become more introverted and analytical when I'm depressed or in a weird mood. You're probably the 10th ENTP (including myself) on this forum to share this experience. I think it's constitutional for ENTP's to experience Ti-dom during isolated phases of their life.


----------



## NeedMoreKnowledge (Nov 2, 2010)

Mason117 said:


> Well, I clicked on this expecting a good ol ENTP basking as the INTP > ENTP thing made me think you were saying INTPs are better than ENTPs. I feel lied to.


We were all thinking it, mainly because we all know it's true :shocked: At least the stereotypical version of the types that is!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Are you sure that your preference is Ti, and not Fi?


----------



## Tiroth (Oct 20, 2010)

INTP's and ENTP's have very different functions, ENTP's relate more to INTJ's than to INTP's. You may just be an INTP that has adjusted his position on the I-E axis. You will always have the functions of your true type though


----------



## thunder999 (Oct 15, 2010)

Tiroth said:


> INTP's and ENTP's have very different functions, ENTP's relate more to INTJ's than to INTP's. You may just be an INTP that has adjusted his position on the I-E axis. You will always have the functions of your true type though


You do realise that functionally they are similar
INTP Ti, Ne, Si, Fe
ENTP Ne, Ti, Fe, Si

Determining the difference with a function test may be inconclusive if both the top two are high.


----------



## TiNeSi (Jan 10, 2011)

Muck Fe said:


> You may have been depressed which caused extensive introspection.
> Then that's probably your type. You might have never been an INTP.


Yes. True dat.


----------



## TiNeSi (Jan 10, 2011)

Ngg said:


> This has happened to me too. It's typical xNTP bipolarism, I become more introverted and analytical when I'm depressed or in a weird mood. You're probably the 10th ENTP (including myself) on this forum to share this experience. I think it's constitutional for ENTP's to experience Ti-dom during isolated phases of their life.


 In a similar vein, I "act" ENTP under stress. I get all kind of hyper and random and cannot focus on one thing. I feel so relieved (and so does my close circle ;-) ) when I get back to my normal self.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

TiNeSi said:


> In a similar vein, I "act" ENTP under stress. I get all kind of hyper and random and cannot focus on one thing. I feel so relieved (and so does my close circle ;-) ) when I get back to my normal self.


You get _hyper _when you're depressed? 




Ngg said:


> This has happened to me too. It's typical xNTP bipolarism, I become more introverted and analytical when I'm depressed or in a weird mood. You're probably the 10th ENTP (including myself) on this forum to share this experience. I think it's constitutional for ENTP's to experience Ti-dom during isolated phases of their life.


I've posted a similar thread. I was away from social stimuli for a long time and I felt the depression creeping up on me for some time but when I was able to be completely free and social I felt absolutely energised. I could never wait until I would meet up with my friend in the pub for a debate before we'd go to a nightclub and we'd chat and I would debate with random people in the smoking room. I analysed them and it was fascinating. You could see someone that was insecure a mile away. 

Yes, I did occasionally dance.


----------



## TiNeSi (Jan 10, 2011)

Empecinado said:


> You get _hyper _when you're depressed?


 I get hyper when UNDER STRESS not when I'm depressed. I think that it's normal for most types to act out of character under certain circumstances. It doesn't mean that these people switch types.


----------



## Empecinado (May 4, 2010)

TiNeSi said:


> I get hyper when UNDER STRESS not when I'm depressed. I think that it's normal for most types to act out of character under certain circumstances. It doesn't mean that these people switch types.


I still think it sounds odd. I imagine someone that is stress pulling their hair out, pacing around the office and being really cranky. 

Do you run round in circles doing flips and handstands?


----------



## TiNeSi (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, not really. But then again, I don't know how to do a flip.


----------



## Scarecrow793 (May 8, 2011)

I score as an INTP about 30% of the time. They're both cerebral abstract random types. I don't think it even really matters. Once, I was depressed and scored INFJ. Not every score is accurate. You take the test a bunch, aggregate the scores, etc. It's far from an empirical system.


----------



## lilnesbomb (Jan 22, 2011)

rand said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> The last couple of month's have been bizzare, I can't recall or remember how i feel. But when I was labelled an INTP, it felt as if i was living inside my head. I've changed a lot in the past few months. I feel new again, starting all over and there is so much plans that I made being an INTP, that i need to chase. When I was an INTP i was constantly thinking, the thinking was deep and I was trying to make sence of everything.


This is so crazy because I felt the same way. I keep looking back on it, and wondering when I started to feel "new" again, and what caused the episode. I thought I was weird for changing personalities over time. I was literally living inside my head, just like you said. I enjoyed just sitting around listening to my own thoughts. It was something I'd never done before.
Then I figured out it was reactive depression.
I had just graduated high school and was moving on to college, I just started a new job, and my mother started dating someone I didn't approve of. I was going through all these major life changes all at the same time, and it made me sit alone and wonder what I was doing, what I did, and who I was close to.
I learned a lot about myself in that time, but I'd never want to go through it again. EVER.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldn't change being an INTP for the world.

I love living in my own head. Living in the outside world isn't half as interesting.

I'm glad you're happy now, and have found your place. I'm perfectly happy where I am.


----------



## sjuktrandom (Mar 11, 2011)

Who knows, tomorrow, when I wake up. I might be an ESFJ.

Point is, so you think you've changed your cognitive functions?


----------



## kerpal (Jun 24, 2011)

rand said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> But yeah, I feel so much better now. The 'I' to 'E' has changed everything. I'm wondering whats the difference between the I & E?
> 
> I thought I should share this with you guys & I hope every INTP gets a taste of this.


Another NT goes from I to E! I was formerly an INTJ and became an ENTJ after forcefully being put into more extroverted situations in college. I simultaneously embraced extroversion and wanted to it more over time. Interestingly enough I posted about this on Typology Central and like an ESTP and a few INTJs came out and completely disagreed with the notion that going from I > E is possible. I can see why a former INTP would find being an ENTP a great blessing, but you will find over time you will have lost other "capabilities." I could elaborate more if you're really interested, but I suspect other INTPs might be in a better position to support this if they're as narcissistic as I am! But seriously, one of my best friends is an INTP and he is one of the smartest, most interesting people I can have a discussion with. I want to say the same for some ENTPs but let's just say... sometimes they have their head in the clouds too much. Either way no type is perfect at anything and each has its advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

MBTI is simply your motherboard, the basic framework for your personality. Theoretically it doesn't change, at least not much, though you can develop or strengthen weaknesses over time, with maturity. Each axis is a continuum, so how strongly you test on one axis will be different, even quite different than many others do. Also, you may be very close to even on a given axis.

The motherboard, however, can be loaded with different hardware and software, which you can roughly analogize to life experience and traumas, role models, maturity, mental illness, education, and any number of other things. 

Assuming you don't suffer from a mood disorder (and you may given what you've described, such as depression or bipolar for example) you likely are best definied as an XNTP, meaning that you are able at various times to get energy or "recharge" both from social situations as well as from solitude. What you've described, in short, is certainly not odd or unheard of, though what you've described doesn't apply to most people, at least on the E/I scale.


----------

